
BMW, VW, Ford, Daimler team up for electric vehicle charging network in Europe - laktak
http://arstechnica.com/cars/2016/11/bmw-vw-ford-daimler-team-up-for-electric-vehicle-charging-network-in-europe/
======
mtgx
Before even reading the article I was about to say that I hope they chose the
350 kW charging standard. If they are going to join together to create an
Europe-wide network, then it better be future-proof as well, because it's
probably going to be quite hard to upgrade those networks drastically for
10-15 years after they're deployed. They probably wouldn't have the will to do
it again soon together.

Plus, 350 kW charging may seem like "a lot" now, but I think it will barely be
enough by 2025 or so. Most EVs should have at least 100kWh batteries by then,
and assuming some loss, and only 300kW charging (maybe even less), and the
fact that the batteries only charge fast to 80%, then it would still take most
EVs ~25 minutes to do fast-charging.

Also, consider all the future EV trucks and buses with 300+ kWh batteries, for
which 350kW charging will actually be quite low. Hopefully at least the fast-
charging standard creators will continue to do their research, so we can
eventually get to 1+ MW fast-charging, so we can charge large EVs relatively
fast, and most small cars within minutes.

